# الغيره والمصائب



## MIKEL MIK (29 يونيو 2010)

*



تؤدي الغيرة إلى العديد من المصائب

قد نفقد أحبابنا ,,,أبنائنا ,,,زوجاتنا ,,,,

بل قد نفقد أنفسنا بسبب الغيرة





أخواتي

قصتي معكم اليوم 

قصه من روائع الشاعر الفرنسى

 دي لامارتين

قصه عن الغيرة وما قد تفعله معنا وتؤدي إليه

في  يوم ما عاشت أمراه جميله تدعى جينفياف في سعادة مع زوجها الحبيب الكونت سيجفرو.

كان لفظها متزن, أخلاقها كريمه ,صوتها عذب, وأقوالها حكيمة

كان شعرها الجميل الذهبي وعيناها الزرقاوان تجذب اى بشر أن كان

عندما كانت تجثو أمام الهيكل تشعرك أن ملاك الهيكل حارس له

كانت نعم الحنون لزوجها وكان هو نعم الزوج الرقيق العطوف


ومرت الأيام وشعرت جينفياف بملاك يسكن بطنها

ولكن الأفراح لم تستمر ففي أيام استدعى زوجها للحرب

 حيث أن المغاربة يتجهون من أسبانيا إلى فرنسا قاصدين فتح البلاد





وعندئذ قام الشيطان بحيلته....متمثلا في شخص الوزير كولو 

فابتدأ يمارس شره يقلل الأجور ,ويطرد الفقراء والخدم,

ادخل العاهرات والراقصات القصر,

بل ووصل به الأمر إلى مغازله زوجه الكونت نفسه 

ثم أصبح رفض الزوجة له بمثابة حافز أقوى لإسقاطها

ولكنها ذلك الملاك البريء اخذ يقاوم ويعارض

في الوقت الذي كان الشيطان لا ييأس 





فقامت الزوجة تكتب لزوجها خطاب 

تقص فيها مؤامرات الشيطان الدنيئة

و بينما كبير الطهاة رئيس المطبخ يستلم الخطاب ليبعثه لسيده 





إذ بالشيطان يستل سيفه ويضرب رئيس المطبخ و يصيح بصوته :هلموا اقتربوا ها أنا انتقم لشرف سيدي

وللتو امسك الوزير الشيطان بشعر سيدته وجرها 

حتى ألقاها في سجن مظلم عميق دون اى محاكمه 

أو حتى دون أن يدع الآخرين يسمعون كلماتها وبراءتها ودموعها





ووقعت الزوجة البريئة الفاضلة مغشيا عليها 

واستمر حبس البريئة ووضعت طفلها البريء

وأخذت تبكى البريئة كيف ستربى ابنها الوليد فى سجن مظلم!!!!

فكانت تفرد رجليها لتجعله سرير لطفلها الوليد

وتنظر الخبز الأسود الملقى أمامها وتنطق هذا قوتنا يا ولدى المسكين





وبمجرد أن علم الكونت أسرع يصدر قراره المتسرع بقتل الزوجة

دون حتى أن يفكر أو يتأكد منه

أعمته الغيرة فرفض أن يرأف بزوجته وابنه

نظرت الزوجة ابنها وأخذت تترجى كلا الحارسان :أرجوكم لأجلى طفلي الرضيع.

تنادى يا رب قبلت أن أموت ولكني اطلب إليك أن تخلص ولدى





أخواتي.... حن الحارسان القاسيان على البريئة في حين رفض زوجها رحمتها ورحمه طفلها والاستماع اليها





رفض الحارسان  تنفيذ القرار وساعدوها على الهرب للغابة عندما وجدوها تحتضن رضيعها وتغمض عيناها

وعاشت الزوجة البريئة في غابة وحيده مع طفل بريء





مضت السنوات

سنه تلو سنه إلى أن اظهر الله الحق 

برسالة بعثتها الزوجة الوفية قبل نفيها إلى الغابة مع ابنه احد الخدم 

وعندما علم الكونت بجرمه صرخ: كيف فعلت هذا بزوجتي؟كيف تركت الغيرة تعمى نظري؟

ها زوجتي قد ماتت وفى أحشائها ابني وليدي!!!

ولكن الله الذي كشف براءة تلك الزوجة الوفية

قادر أن يحفظها سليمة لابنها وسط الثلج والمطر والحر والصقيع

وعاشت الزوجة وكبر ولدها 


وكشف الرب براءة تلك السيدة الفاضلة

وعادت للقصر مع زوجها النادم

وتنيحت البريئة وهى مثال للأمانة والعفة


أخواتي

هذا .....ما تأخذنا إليه الغيرة

في الوقت الذي كان يجب فيه أن يقف الزوج بجوار زوجته ويعينها

 أعمته الغيرة عن نظر براءة زوجته

بدلا من أن يقف معها ويؤازرها وقف ضدها وأصدر حكمه بإعدامها





الله يبعد عنا تلك الغيرة القاتلة التي تفقدنا سلامنا وأبنائنا ,,

أزواجنا وأحبابنا.​*


----------



## asmicheal (29 يونيو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *
> 
> ​*
> 
> ...


 



:download:

قمة بالابداع 

والقصص الفرنسية عادة ما تاسرنى بعمقها  فى  التوغل فى المشاعر الانسانية 

الا ان حائل القراءة بالفرنسية يعوق تعمقى بارقى الاداب الادب الفرنسى 

اتابع بالانجليزية فقط كثير من القراءات 


شكرا للموضوع والقصة مايكل 

والحقيقة الغيرة نقص  فى نفسية الغيار 

وان كانت حمية الرجل اهل بيتة 

لكن اشعر ان الغيرة نوع من الملكية مهما كان الحب هو السائد 

واحساس بان المراءة اقل من ان تحمى نفسها 

وتوجد غيرة من انواع اخرى 

وغيرة النساء عموما اشد قساوة من غيرة الرجال


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 يونيو 2010)

*قصة جميلة وهادفة *
*ميرسي مايكل*​


----------



## kalimooo (29 يونيو 2010)

الغيرة مرذية جداً 

واول شيء مؤذية للشخص

نفسه وممكن يتسسب بأيذاء 

عدد من الاشخاص معه

جزيل الشكر 

اخي مايكل 

روووووووووووووووعة...


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (29 يونيو 2010)

موضوع جمييل 
ميرسى ليك مايكل
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (29 يونيو 2010)

قصة جدا طيبة عن الغيرة 
شكرااا
مودتي​


----------



## dodoz (29 يونيو 2010)

_فعلا الغيرة حاجة صعبة قووى على الغيار والى بيغير عليه_
_ميرسى لييك_
_قصة فى غاية الروعة_
_يسوع معاك_​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 يونيو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> قمة بالابداع
> 
> ...




*
شكرا ايمي ع مرورك وردك الجميل


وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 يونيو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *قصة جميلة وهادفة *
> *ميرسي مايكل*​





*شكرا رووكا ع مرورك


نورتي الموضوع​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 يونيو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> الغيرة مرذية جداً
> 
> واول شيء مؤذية للشخص
> 
> ...




*شكرا استاذ كليم ع ردك الجميل


منورني دائما​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 يونيو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> موضوع جمييل
> ميرسى ليك مايكل
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​




*
شكرا سندريلا ع مرورك 


وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 يونيو 2010)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> قصة جدا طيبة عن الغيرة
> شكرااا
> مودتي​





*شكرا ع مرورك الجميل بنوته


وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 يونيو 2010)

dodoz قال:


> _فعلا الغيرة حاجة صعبة قووى على الغيار والى بيغير عليه_
> _ميرسى لييك_
> _قصة فى غاية الروعة_
> _يسوع معاك_​





*شكرا دودز ع مرورك


وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (30 يونيو 2010)

*موضوع جميل اوي ومهم جدااا
بس اللي في القصه ده عندو مرض تحت مسمى الغيره نتج عنها عدم ثقه
بس هو عندو مرض والثقه معدومه اصلا عندو 
وانا شفت في الردود انهم عممو على ان الغيره نقص في نفس الغيار 
هي الغيره مطلوبه اه زي الملح كده بس بالمقياس المطلوب لو زادت هتبوظ كل حاجه
كان عندي تعليق على رد الاخت اسميشل 
يعني مستحيل الراجل مش تبقى موجوده فيه الصفه دي 
دي لو اتلغت منو سوري مش يبقى راجل
الغيره الطبيعيه عند الراجل بتولد في مواقف كده حاجات بتثبت رجولتو 
ولو عندو غيره على بيتو واهلو مش يبقى امتلاك لاء خالص
من حقو يمتلك بس يمتلك صح بعيد عن الانانيه
شكرا ليك اخي مايكل
موضوع اكتر من رائع

ربنا يبارك تعبك محبه
​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 يونيو 2010)

*الشكر ليكي اختي العزيزه

علي مرورك وردك الجميل

وربنا يباركك​*


----------

